# Eaglets in the nest



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

For those interested in such things, this is a link for an eagle's nest on Vancouver Island that has three eaglets and live streaming webcams to watch them through.
http://www.hancockwildlifechannel.org/staticpages/index.php/20090302200021473


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is one from Virginia. Last time I looked a couple of days ago, the 3 eaglets were still in the nest. Mom and dad were feeding them pieces of fish. grandsons loved looking at them. It was kind a neat watching them swaying in the wind.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That is way cool! If you don't mind I'm going to forward this on the Nature Board on TPF. Thanks!


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just watched the mama or papa feeding the babies. One of them looks half the sze of the other two and didn't get any of the meal. It's not lloking good for the poor little guy.
Thanks for sharing that link. Way to cool...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes I was reading up on these birds and it is quite possible that only the largest, and strongest, of the three will survive. He or she will probably end up pushing the other two out of the nest and apparently the parents do nothing to stop it. Survival of the fittest. Nature can be brutal at times but she seems to know what's best.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, all three are still there today. I didn't think the runt would make it through the weekend. I'm really enjoying this. Thanks again, James.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

if any of ya'll live in the Fry Rd/Clay Rd areain Katy, keep your eyes to the sky.... as I was driving home tonight, I saw a Bald Eagle sitting on top of one of the power poles.... i watched it for a good 30 seconds to make sure thats what I was really seeing... i just wish I had my camera with me to take a picture... it was pretty cool - now im gonna have to drive home that way more often to see if it is out there again...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Tex4x4Fsh said:


> if any of ya'll live in the Fry Rd/Clay Rd areain Katy, keep your eyes to the sky.... as I was driving home tonight, I saw a Bald Eagle sitting on top of one of the power poles.... i watched it for a good 30 seconds to make sure thats what I was really seeing... i just wish I had my camera with me to take a picture... it was pretty cool - now im gonna have to drive home that way more often to see if it is out there again...


Yep, there's several out there. If you drive around Warren Ranch you'll see them dipping down grabbing ducks for dinner on the big pond every once in a while. I saw this in Jan.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

where is warren ranch?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Tex4x4Fsh said:


> where is warren ranch?


Reminder this is private property please. You must have permission to have access to this ranch.

http://www.katyprairie.org/assets/pdf/Directions - Warren RanchRockHollowCreek_May08.pdf

But you can park on the side of the road by the front gate and maybe see a eagle fly by.

I haven't been by there in a few months but I'm sure they are still around in the area.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Checked in to see the latest and all 3 are fat and growing up fast! I was concerned about the runt but not so much anymore.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I just looked too. One is definitely smaller than the other two and not getting the attention and help with eating the others are getting but it still may make it afterall. I just watched as one of the parents brought in what looked like a trout. It was just placed in front of them, still flopping around, and they were pretty much left alone to figure out how to eat it themselves. It won't be too long before they are leaving the nest.


----------

